# Teichpumpe trocken aufstellen



## Norbert63 (31. März 2011)

Hallo,

durch meinen Teichneubau habe ich einen Bekannten auch etwas angesteckt 
Er hat einen ca. 2000l "großen" Teich mit einigen Goldfischen und da Ihm die Pumpe im Teich schon immer gestört hat, habe ich Ihm folgendes vorgeschlagen: Die Pumpe trocken aufzustellen ( einen BA sowie ich es jetzt mache geht ja nicht ) und ich dachte es mir so
 

Das muss doch funktionieren oder? 

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## koifischfan (31. März 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe trocken aufstellen*

Wenn du die Luft aus dem Schlauch bekommst, funktioniert das auch.
Wird die Pumpe einmal ausgeschaltet, muß wieder neu entlüftet werden. Nur wie?

Was stört ihn eigentlich an der Pumpe im Teich? Die kann man doch verstecken.


----------



## Zacky (31. März 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe trocken aufstellen*

Um was für ein Teichbecken handelt es sich denn? Folie oder PE-Wanne? Wenn Folienteich, würde ich über den nachträglichen Einbau eines Folienflansches nachdenken und das unter Wasserniveau natürlich. Dann kann die Pumpe auch trocken außen aufgestellt werden. Ansonsten bräuchte er eine selbstansaugende Pumpe, die verbaucht aber deutlich mehr Energie.


----------



## Norbert63 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe trocken aufstellen*

@koifischfan

Mein Bekannter hat so Teich in Wannenform und dort kann er die Pumpe nicht verstecken,die Pumps, das Kabel und der Schlau stören Ihm schon etwas länger. 
Mit der Luft hast du natürlich recht, aber könnte man da nicht mit Absperrhähnen ( so wie in der Aquaristik, Eheim) entgegen wirken?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Norbert63 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe trocken aufstellen*

@Zacky

Es ist ein alter Folienteich und auf dem Grund sind Kieselsteine.


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## koifischfan (31. März 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe trocken aufstellen*

Mit Absperrhähnen ist das natürlich gut.

Mmh, das Entlüften ist doch garnicht so schwer. Man muß den Filter nur mit Wasser füllen, den Ablauf verschließen. Das Wassser strömt so in den Teich. Jetzt schaltet man die Pumpe ein. Entweder saugt sie schon oder man muß erneut Wasser auffüllen.

PS: Folie macht die Sache mit einem Flansch natürlich noch einfacher.


----------



## Patrick K (31. März 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe trocken aufstellen*

Gruss in die Runde 
@ Norbert 
Darf man diese Pumpe überhaupt, trocken aufstellen  
(Überhitzung durch fehlende Wasserkühlung)

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick


----------



## Zacky (31. März 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe trocken aufstellen*

Der Folienflansch braucht ja nur 10-20cm unter der Wasserlinie in die Seitenwand eingesetzt werden. (auch wenn die Wand schräg, als Ufer dient - kein Problem) Das reicht ja schon aus. Die Pumpe sollte dann natürlich auf gleicher Höhe oder gar etwas Tiefer liegen, so muss sie nicht mehr als nötig ansaugen. Das wäre dann einem Halbschwerkraftprinzip ähnlich!? Oder!?

PS: Absperrhähne dazwischen sind natürlich nicht zu vergessen, für den Fall der Wartung, Reparatur oder gar Austausch:


----------



## Norbert63 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe trocken aufstellen*

@Patrick K

Ich weiß nur, dass die Pumpe für den trocken Betrieb auch gedacht ist, muss natürlich unter dem Wasserstand aufgestellt werden.

@Zacky
Ich dachte immer, dass der Einlauf für die Pumpe immer so tief wie möglich sein sollte, da würde ein Zugang, der nur ca.10- 20cm unter Wasser leigt doch nichts bringen - oder?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zacky (31. März 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe trocken aufstellen*

@Norbert

Ich habe meinen Oberflächenskimmer auch nur über ein 50mm Rohr / Schlauch angeschlossen und der Auslauf in der Beckenwand liegt ca. 40cm unter Wasserniveau. Im letzten Jahr habe ich mir nachträglich einen Flansch für die Bachlaufpumpe eingesetzt und der liegt nur 10cm unter Wasserlinie. Funktioniert gut. Das Wasser suht sich den weg des geringsten Widerstandes und fließt ja auf gleicher Höhe raus oder gar etwas runter und die Pumpe saugt an und steht etwa 50cm unter Wasserlinie in einem separaten Pumpenschacht, wo sich dann auch gleich wieder die Einläufe befinden. Je tiefer ist natürlich besser, wenn du quasi auf Schwerkraft basierend pumpen willst. Je tiefer hier der Auslauf zur Pumpe, je höher der Druck des Wassers, was die Sache erheblich erleichtert. Aber ansonsten sollte das funktionieren. Bei mir tut's das!


----------



## Patrick K (31. März 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe trocken aufstellen*

@ Zacky
wenn die Pumpe unterhalb Wasserspiegel steht und im Ansaugschlauch keine Luft ist , brauch die Pumpe nicht mehr anzusaugen, als wenn diese im Teich steht. 

so wie du es hier beschrieben hast ist ausserhalb des Teiches eine Pumpenkammer die in Halbschwerkraft betrieben wird.

und so wie Norbert es gezeichnet hat steht die Pumpe trocken

die frage ist doch erstmal darf man diese Pumpe Trocken aufstellen 

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick

Ich merke gerade das mein zweifinger suchsystem beim schreiben etwas hinterher hinkt


----------



## Zacky (31. März 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe trocken aufstellen*

@Patrick

Na ja, meinte ich ja auch. das Ansaugen erübrigt sich in diesem Sinne, aber ihr wisst ja was ich meine, oder!?  Sie muss das Wasser nur noch weiter befördern bzw. nach oben treiben. Ich habe eine O**e und die kann sowhl nass als auch trocken aufgestellt werden. Ich habe die Pumpe bei mir ja auch nur in einem seperaten Pumpenschacht zu stehen, da sich hier auch alle Abgänge / Verteiler wieder zurück in den Teich befinden.


----------



## Zacky (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe trocken aufstellen*

Guten Morgen

Nachdem ich mir heute morgen nochmal alles durchgelesen habe, fällt mir noch ein, dass ich was vergessen habe zu erwähnen. Um evtl. Fehlinterpretationen zu vermeiden, muss ich noch sagen, dass meine Pumpe also auch trocken aufgestellt ist. Der Pumpenschacht / meine Pumpenkammer liegt direkt am Becken und beherbergt auch die Elektrik etc. 

Habe mal zwei Foto's dran, wie das bei mir aussieht. Ist aus der Anfangszeit, da hatte ich noch eine andere Pumpe. - (bevor Fragen auftauchen)
   

OK, bis denn &


----------



## Norbert63 (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe trocken aufstellen*

Hallo,

die Pumpe ist eine Hailea 8830f die kann man auch trocken aufstellen kann, ob das ein gute Pumpe ist - keine Ahnung.

@Zacky
Das sieht wirklich gut aus,


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Patrick K (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe trocken aufstellen*

Hallo Norbert 

dann soll dein kumpel es versuchen und die  Pumpe mal ausserhalb des Teiches  aber unterhalb des Wasserspiegels einzusetzen.

Er kann es  ja erstmal ohne Filter nur mit zwei Schläuchen versuchen. 

Auf dauer wird er aber eine Folien durchführung brauchen oder zwei mal am Tag kontrollieren ob nicht Luft in den Ansaugschlauch gekommen ist.

Kuck doch  mal bei meinem Flanschdealer vorbei
http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/pvc-und-fittings/tank-connektoren/index.php

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2


----------



## koifischfan (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe trocken aufstellen*



> ... ob nicht Luft in den Ansaugschlauch gekommen ist.


Wie soll das gehen?


----------



## Patrick K (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichpumpe trocken aufstellen*

@ Koifischfan
Kann ich dir leider nicht erklären...
ich hatte an einem ehemaligen Teich leider die Erfahrung gemacht , das sich bei wenig Flow und einer "nicht Saugpumpe" an der höhsten Stelle im Schlauch Luft ansammelte. Keine Ahnung woher. Die Ansaugleitung war zwar ca.2m lang 1 1/2" aber die Ansaugöffnung  immer unter Wasser, vielleicht hat das Wasser ausgegast vielleicht hatte der Schlauch ein mini loch das ich nicht fand. Aber wie gesagt reine vermutung, ich hab keine Ahnung woher die Luft war.      
@ Norbert 
und habt ihr mal getestet .... ?

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2


----------

